# my homemade chameleon vivarium



## simonandjoni (Oct 23, 2009)

This is what i started with, an old tv cabinet










Then took it apart and changed the dimensions










Then started to construct a door frame










I then cut some section out the top for ventilation which will be covered in wire mesh










And this is how far i am now with the wire mesh on the door and roof and several coats of yacht varnish


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks great! What mesh did you use?


----------



## simonandjoni (Oct 23, 2009)

Bradley said:


> Looks great! What mesh did you use?


this

1200MM STAINLESS MESH FOR WINDOWS,DOORS,REPTILE CAGES | eBay

but my friend gave me a big roll of it for free!!!!!! :no1:


----------



## reptilemadsue (Aug 23, 2010)

*chemeleon cage*

I hope you are going to line it as you do not know what chemicals are in the wood?


----------



## simonandjoni (Oct 23, 2009)

reptilemadsue said:


> I hope you are going to line it as you do not know what chemicals are in the wood?


its had 5 coats of yacht varnish


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks good so far. Will be keeping an eye on this.
What kind of Cham you putting in, Panther?


----------



## simonandjoni (Oct 23, 2009)

snake in the grass said:


> Looks good so far. Will be keeping an eye on this.
> What kind of Cham you putting in, Panther?


yes indeed, an blue bar ambilobe panther


----------



## simonandjoni (Oct 23, 2009)

All finished, just need to add uv and basking light



















Top view


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

im liking it  ill keep checking back to see how it is going  could be interesting


----------



## kidneydbxdq (Jul 8, 2012)

Will be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## pozonakagawa (Jul 9, 2012)

just need to add uv and basking light:flrt:


----------



## simonandjoni (Oct 23, 2009)

Started adding some fake plants and some wire










Just need to get some real plants


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

looks good out of a old tv stand :2thumb:


----------



## simonandjoni (Oct 23, 2009)

And one with the lights in place










And a pic with my 6 year old inside to show the size


----------



## CML (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks fantastic! Just what I wanted to see & give me inspiration. Just need to find a cabinet now to convert.

Will you add any draining to take away any excess water?


----------

